# Probleme mit NFSU2



## MONTY BOURNS (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo

Ich bin immomet am durchforsten meiner spiele und hab dan mal wieder Need for speed U.2 ausgegraben und mal ein bisschen gespielt . Nun immer wenn ich nach (ca. 15 miunuten spieln ) einen Shop betreten will oder ein Rennen straten will beendent sich das Programm automatisch und ich bekomm immer die Meldung : speed2.exe funktoniert nicht mehr . Das passiert immer auf höheren auflösungne ab 1240 mal X .Komischer weise auf 800x600 klapst immer und detailstufe standardt , da ich aber andere grafikeinstellungen gewohnt bin nervt mich das schon ziemlich auf niedriger auflösung zu spielen . Ich hab Windows Vista Ultimate x64 Q6600 cpu und  GF 8800 GTX . An was kann das liegen .


----------



## push@max (7. Februar 2009)

Hast Du den neusten Patch für Spiel und den aktuellsten Treiber für die 88GTX?


----------



## MONTY BOURNS (7. Februar 2009)

naja also ich hab keine anhnung das ein patch für das spiel gibt


----------



## push@max (7. Februar 2009)

Versuch mal den 1.2er Patch


----------



## Speedi (14. Februar 2009)

sonst solltest du noch beachten, wenn du unter Vista spielst, dass du das Spiel im Kompatibilitätsmodus ausführst, und zwar im Kompatibilitätsmodus für Windows 98 / Windows ME.
Das ist bei allen älteren NFS-Games (älter als Carbon Patch 1.4) unter Vista pflicht!  


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------

